# Mossberg 152



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I was given a old Mossberg 152 semi auto .22LR today. It is missing the magazine. Does anyone know where I can locate one. I would like to clean it up and make sure it is totally operational.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try here... http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/productdetail.aspx?p=7635&st=mossberg 152 magazine&s=


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Halfway down the page
http://www.havlinsales.com/22rifle.htm


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I was hoping to find one local if possible. Thats the problem with odd ball items. Not like the old days when stores could afford to sit on items and carry stock. I thank you for your input. Local Is Northeastern Ohio.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I did a quick search on the net, if your needing one that prce Orlando posted might be the best, if it's in stock.

At five pages I looked at here were their prices: $25 (not in stock though), $31.40, $33, $35, $39.99.

Looks like it could be a decent shooting 22.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

fakebait said:


> I was hoping to find one local if possible. Thats the problem with odd ball items. Not like the old days when stores could afford to sit on items and carry stock. I thank you for your input. Local Is Northeastern Ohio.


Parts for that rifle arent something that you will normally find stocked in a gunshop. There isnt that much call for them. A gun show or the link I provided is your best bet


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I cleaned it up over the weekend and refinished the stock. It looks 100% better than when I got it. I showed the previous owner a picture today and he was sorry he gave it up.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Is the stock on that like the stock on the Chuckster by Mossberg? Does the front section fold down like a monopod? or a handle?

Shot a Chuckster (model 167?? if memory serves) and loved it. When laying prone for G-hogs that mono worked pretty good.

Huntinbull


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

The front stock does fold down and makes a very stable free hand mount. The stock and spring load are still very tight and firm. I hope to take it out Saturday and see if it fires and ejects proper. Its all I can find out until I get a mag. But at least I find out if the firing pin ok and it cycles proper. One step at a time.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I just got a magazine today. I put a scope on it, did a fast bore sighting and out to my shooting area I went. Two shots low left, a fast retweak of the scope and 10 in the bull at about 30 yds. Another quick couple of clicks and was 1" high at 30. Should be dead on at 50 plus. I don't need much more than that. Great little gun and very accurate. You can't beat free!!!!!


----------

